
Getting Docker running on a high-end 64-bit ARM gaming console - beagile
http://blog.hypriot.com/post/getting-docker-running-on-a-highend-arm-gaming-console-for-fun-and-profit/
======
Gracana
What's the open source driver situation like for these things? Is it worth
supporting nvidia by buying one of these, or are they likely to crack down on
developers to keep this thing closed? It is an awfully interesting device, but
I'd hate to buy one and find I could only really use it as an android device,
especially after reading reviews about that lackluster functionality.

~~~
cvs268
NVIDIA has opensource Linux support for its SoCs in the form of L4T - Linux
for Tegra.

Also checkout Tegra Shield Tablet running Ubuntu natively. [http://forum.xda-
developers.com/shield-tablet/development/ru...](http://forum.xda-
developers.com/shield-tablet/development/running-ubuntu-natively-shield-
tablet-t2985238/post57775988#post57775988)

~~~
Gracana
Wikipedia says L4T contains proprietary drivers, but nvidia's having a third
party make experimental open source drivers for mainline linux. Is that
information out of date? The sources are from 2012 and very well could be. I'm
trying to look for info but there's a lot of uninformative crap out there.

~~~
cvs268
AFAIK, in the above, the bit about experimental open-source drivers for
mainline Linux is the latest news update.

Note that this last bit proprietary blob is only the low-level GPU driver.
Linux device-drivers of the other controllers of the Tegra X1 SoC already
appear to be available in source form at
[https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/tegra/linux.git...](https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/tegra/linux.git/)
(search for 'Tegra X1' or 'T210' or 'Tegra 210').

Also [https://developer.nvidia.com/embedded/linux-
tegra](https://developer.nvidia.com/embedded/linux-tegra) contains source-
code(with supporting documentation) for the non-kernel parts like for boot-
loader(u-boot), OpenCV, OpenGL, X11, Gstreamer and even CUDA on Tegra X1.

~~~
Gracana
That's cool. And very promising. I wonder why they decided to do it this way
for the tegra project, and if that approach will spread.

------
moul
Here is a set of _arm64-ready_ Docker images

    
    
      docker run -it --rm multiarch/busybox:arm64 /bin/sh
      docker run -it --rm multiarch/ubuntu-core:arm64-wily
      docker run -it --rm multiarch/ubuntu-core:arm64-trusty
      docker run -it --rm multiarch/ubuntu-core:arm64-utopic
      docker run -it --rm multiarch/ubuntu-core:arm64-vivid
      docker run -it --rm multiarch/ubuntu-core:arm64-xenial
      docker run -it --rm multiarch/ubuntu-debootstrap:arm64-wily
      docker run -it --rm multiarch/ubuntu-debootstrap:arm64-vivid
      docker run -it --rm multiarch/ubuntu-debootstrap:arm64-trusty
      docker run -it --rm multiarch/debian-debootstrap:arm64-sid
      docker run -it --rm multiarch/debian-debootstrap:arm64-jessie
      docker run -it --rm scaleway/ubuntu:arm64-wily
    

Source code: [https://github.com/multiarch](https://github.com/multiarch)

------
jimmcslim
Would be great if it were possible to keep Android TV on there, AND run Docker
containers at the same time...

~~~
justincormack
It is possible to run Android on something much closer to a Linux kernel, eg
with namespaces and cgroups and other useful features normally missing from
Android. So it might be possible. Not on a stock Android kernel though.

------
beagile
@Nvidia: It would be awesome if we could get in contact with someone from
Nvidia to push this further... anybody?

~~~
cvs268
From the kernel commits Alexander Courbot appears to have worked on it
recently. Even going back to the early days of previous-gen Tegra K1 support.
[http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dri-
devel/2014-January...](http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dri-
devel/2014-January/053028.html) Also Thierry Reding is the Maintainer of the
Linux kernel Direct Rendering Manager framework support for Tegra.
[https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/tegra/linux.git...](https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/tegra/linux.git/tree/MAINTAINERS#n3115)

I'm sure the relevant devs hang-out on the LKML (if not here...)
[http://vger.kernel.org/vger-lists.html#linux-
tegra](http://vger.kernel.org/vger-lists.html#linux-tegra)

~~~
thierryreding
The linux-tegra mailing list is the canonical communication channel when it
comes to upstream Linux kernel development.

I should add here that both Alex and I focus almost exclusively on upstream
development, which may or may not be what you're looking for. On one hand,
upstream is where most of the new technologies are developed, so it's the
"bleeding edge" from that point of view. On the other hand the amount of
manpower that goes into upstream development is limited, so the upstream
kernel might lack a bunch of features that you might be interested in. That
said, we are working very hard on getting upstream closer to L4T/Android from
a feature perspective and would very much welcome contributors.

We also have an IRC channel (#tegra on Freenode) that we use for realtime
communication. If you're interested in chatting with us, feel free to drop by.

